# MKV Fuse Panel Diagram



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Found this while trying to help someone out in another thread. Its a link to the fuse panel diagram for mkv rabbits/gti's... If someone can figure out how to actually post it in this thread, that would be cool but im not savvy enough. Anyway, this should help out a lot with future wiring and where to throw an add-a-fuse :thumbup: 
http://home.comcast.net/~jeri534/fuses.pdf


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Scraped_Up (Jun 1, 2012)

im sorry but i dont see the licenses plate lights on there at all which is what im looking for ??? and ive already seen this diagram sooo am i just :screwy:


----------



## BearBoyChris (Aug 10, 2009)

Just what i was looking for before i install my airride


----------



## Radoslav Trahanov (Oct 22, 2011)

*Is this the same for MKV Jetta?​*


----------



## Devo567 (May 28, 2007)

Radoslav Trahanov said:


> *Is this the same for MKV Jetta?​*


its close... few things are different.


----------



## Radoslav Trahanov (Oct 22, 2011)

I was messing around with my fusses and since then my trip and clock reset every time I start the car, this drives me nuts and I can't find which fuse it is

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming69 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it just me or is the fuse for the starter not listed?


----------

